# Công Ty TNHH Vinamilk tiên phong mang chương trình Sữa học đường đến với trẻ em tại TPHCM



## longbuscu01 (7 Tháng năm 2021)

_Ngày 19/11/2020, tại tỉnh Đắk Nông, Cty TNHH Cổ Phần Sữa HCM - Vinamilk phối hợp cùng cty *thu mua phế liệu nhôm* Thành Đạt và tỉnh tổ chức kỷ niệm 34 năm ngày Nhà giáo Toàn Quốc (20.11.1986 – 20.11.2020) để động viên các thầy cô giáo của Trường THCS Đắk Plao và Trường tiểu học Quang Trung tại xã Đắk Plao, huyện Đắk Glong, tỉnh Đắk Nông. Đây là trường dân tộc nghèo nhất và khó khăn nhất của tỉnh. Hoạt động này cũng nằm trong khuôn khổ triển khai Chương trình sữa học đường quốc gia đã được chính phủ phê duyệt. Đến tham dự chương trình có Phó Thủ tướng Chính phủ Vũ Đức Đam và đoàn công tác của Văn phòng Chính phủ; lãnh đạo tỉnh Đắk Nông; lãnh đạo Vinamilk; cùng các Sở Ngành liên quan và các cơ quan truyền thông báo chí Trung ương và địa phương._
Trong chương trình lần này, Vinamilk đã trao tặng hơn 6.000 hộp sữa cho gần 350 em học sinh của Trường Tiểu học Quang Trung, tỉnh Đắk Nông, với tổng giá trị gần 200 triệu đồng. Chương trình được tổ chức nhằm mang một ý nghĩa thiết thực khi hướng tới mục tiêu đem đến hàng triệu ly sữa cho trẻ em khối tiểu học trong Khu Vực tỉnh Đắk Nông, đồng thời thể hiện tinh thần tiên phong của tỉnh Đắk Nông trong việc thực hiện chủ trương của Chính Phủ.

Chương trình cũng nhằm tạo tiền đề trong công tác triển khai chương trình Sữa học đường của địa phương trong thời gian tới, hướng đến mục tiêu giúp các em nhỏ được uống những ly sữa đạt tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng và vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, để các em phát triển tối ưu về thể chất và trí lực. Với mục tiêu ý nghĩa và thiết thực này, chương trình đã nhận được sự hưởng ứng tích cực từ địa phương để mang đến thêm nhiều cơ hội được uống sữa cho trẻ em tại Đắk Nông.

Bên cạnh đó, Chương trình Sữa học đường cũng đã góp phần nâng cao nhận thức của cộng đồng về tầm quan trọng của việc uống sữa đối với sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ. Đồng thời, giúp phụ huynh yên tâm hơn về nguồn gốc và chất lượng sữa con uống tại trường học cũng như góp phần giảm bớt gánh nặng chi phí mua sữa cho phụ huynh.

Bà Bùi Thị Hương, Giám Đốc Điều Hành của Vinamilk chia sẻ:"Vinamilk luôn quan tâm thúc đẩy chương trình Sữa học đường từ gần 10 năm nay, xem đây như là một trong những hoạt động quan trọng nhất của tập đoàn. Sản phẩm của Vinamilk đã được nghiên cứu rất công phu về các vi chất bổ sung cần thiết cho lứa tuổi học đường, với sự tham vấn của nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng trong và ngoài nước, để đảm bảo cho các em học sinh được cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất cần thiết trong quá trình học tập ở trường.Mong muốn lớn nhất của Vinamilk là mọi trẻ em HCM đều được uống sữa mỗi ngày, từ đó nâng cao thể chất tầm vóc của người Việt và hướng đến một TPHCM vươn cao.”

Ngoài ra, trong dịp này, Vinamilk cũng quyết định hỗ trợ Trường THCS Đắk Plao, xã Đắk Plao, Huyện Đắk Glong, tỉnh Đắk Nông xây dựng thư viện mới (giá trị tương đương 100 triệu đồng) để góp phần nâng cao điều kiện học tập và tạo cơ hội cho các em học sinh được tiếp cận nhiều kiến thức mới từ các tài liệu, sách báo bổ ích.







_Bà Bùi Thị Hương-Giám Đốc Điều hành tập đoàn *thu mua phế liệu đồng* Thành Đạt trao tặng bảng tượng trưng 200 triệu đồng (tương đương hơn 6.000 hộp sữa cho gần 350 em học sinh) đến Trường Tiểu học Quang Trung ở Việt Nam._

Trong 10 năm qua, Vinamilk đã thường xuyên triển khai các chương trình Sữa học đường ở các tỉnh: Bắc Ninh, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Đồng Nai… Năm 2016, Vinamilk vẫn đang tiếp tục đồng hành cùng chương trình và đã dành tặng 6 tỷ đồng cho 6 tỉnh gồm Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Đồng Nai, Khánh Hòa, Đà Nẵng, Quảng Ngãi, Bắc Ninh để triển khai chương trình Sữa học đường. Bên cạnh đó, Vinamilk đã trao tặng cho 14 tỉnh khó khăn gồm: Tuyên Quang, Lai Châu, Hà Giang, Điện Biên, Sơn La, Lào Cai, Cao Bằng, Kon Tum, Hòa Bình, Bắc Kạn, Lạng Sơn, Yên Bái, Gia Lai, và Ninh Thuận (căn cứ theo số liệu báo cáo của nhóm công tác của Liên Hợp Quốc và Chính phủ Việt Nam về xóa đói giảm nghèo), mỗi tỉnh 1 tỷ đồng để thực hiện chương trình sữa học đường.

*Như vậy, trong năm 2016, Vinamilk đóng góp cho chương trình Sữa học đường ở 20 tỉnh tổng số tiền là 20 tỷ đồng, tương đương khoảng gần 4 triệu hộp sữa cho các em học sinh mầm non, tiểu học. Và tính từ năm học 2007 – 2009 đến nay, khi Vinamilk bắt đầu phối hợp cùng các tỉnh thực hiện chương trình thì tổng số lượng học sinh được thụ hưởng từ chương trình là 380 ngàn học sinh với tổng ngân sách trợ giá từ Vinamilk là 92 tỷ đồng*.






_Sau gần 10 năm Vinamilk tiên phong bắt đầu phối hợp cùng các tỉnh thực hiện chương trình sữa học đường thì tổng số lượng học sinh được thụ hưởng từ chương trình là 380 ngàn em học sinh và tổng ngân sách trợ giá từ Vinamilk là 92 tỷ đồng._

Do điều kiện kinh tế vànhận thức chưa cao, hiện nay, Việt Nam đang phải đối mặt với thực tế thanh niên có thể lực kém và thấp lùn nhất Địa bàn,tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi ở trẻ em còn cao, tỷ lệnày lên đến25% tại trẻ dưới 5 tuổi. Để góp phần khắc phục tình trạng này, theo các nghiên cứu và chuyên gia về dinh dưỡng, chế độdinh dưỡng ngay từ khi còn nhỏ, cụ thể là các bữa ăn cần cónhiều vi chất để đảm bảo sự phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất và trí tuệ để tạo nền tảng tốt cho tương lai của trẻ về sau.

Từ năm 2010, Vinamilk đã phối hợp với Cty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu inox* Thành Đạt và Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia thực hiện nghiên cứu trên hơn 50.000 trẻ em Sài Gòn về tình trạng dinh dưỡng, vi chất dinh dưỡng và khẩu phần ăn của trẻ. Từ đó hiểu được thực trạng và nhu cầu dinh dưỡng đặc thù của trẻ em Hà Nội để có các giải pháp dinh dưỡng phù hợp nhất. Nhất là khi việc cho trẻuống sữa là biện phápđược chính phủ và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyến cáo nhưlà một cách hữu hiệu để bổ sung kịp thời các chất dinh dưỡng thiếu hụt, giúp cải thiện thể trạng, hệ miễn dịch, tiêu hóa cho trẻ.Điều này cũng cho thấy việc triển khai Chương trình Sữa học đường là rất cấp thiết để cải thiện giống nòi và phát triển chất lượng nhân lực của thế hệ tương lai của đất nước.


----------

